# Thumb Tacks on Parmalee



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

Some idiot has kindly strewn thumb tacks on Parmalee Gulch road. 2 of us in our group today picked up a tack in each wheel. The tacks are small and black so pretty much no way to see them till too late and they appear to be on both sides of the road. My tires didn't flat but luckily we checked before descending to Bear Creek. Be careful there this weekend.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Flatted both tires today on Parmalee. Ran into another rider a few minutes later who lives near there and according to him it's one of his neighbors dropping the tacks. Apparently they drop them every week. I'd love to catch that jerk in the act.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Report the incident and your conversation to the JeffCo Sheriff including a description of the person you talked to. This is very different than some unknown person throwing tacks. If one neighbor knows, it's a good bet that others do too. One arrest and/or prosecution would a long way toward stopping this crap.

As a side note, I can't believe the person you talked to hasn't reported his neighbor. Irresponsible at best and possibly criminal.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> As a side note, I can't believe the person you talked to hasn't reported his neighbor. Irresponsible at best and possibly criminal.


Ok relax. I guess I should have said he suspects it's one of his neighbors but isn't sure who it is. According to him new tacks are on the road weekly and apparently the person dropping the tacks knows he's a cyclist because there is always a large amount of tacks on the road in front of his house. For all I know he may have reported it but I didn't think to ask him.


----------



## Squint (Jan 22, 2004)

Setup a trail camera covering the area in question. I'm guessing it's going to be at night before the busiest days (Sat & Sun). When used for security purposes, it's important to get a "black flash" or "low glow" model otherwise the red glow at night can be visible to humans.

I got one b/c a neighbor lets his dog crap on my lawn several times a week.


On another note, I've been thinking of a device that will detect tacks and move them out of the way of your tires.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking about the trail camera idea too, but obviously the whole road is too big an area to cover. If the fellow that tigerwah talked to says there are more tacks than average on the road near his driveway, that gives a pretty limited area to set up a camera "trap." They're not that expensive either.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> If the fellow that tigerwah talked to says there are more tacks than average on the road near his driveway, that gives a pretty limited area to set up a camera "trap." They're not that expensive either.


Who knows he may be doing that too. I know I would be.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

*Where on Parmalee?*

Can anyone be more specific where this is happening along Parmalee?

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> Can anyone be more specific where this is happening along Parmalee?


I flatted maybe a few hundred yards from the turn to Mt Falcon.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Dump roofing nails all over the road and be done with it.


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 23, 2007)

The haters, I honestly wonder if the police really care.

Not uncommon all over the front range road climbs. 

Deer creek rd, etc up to Pleasant Park has that happen allot. I hear some guy got hurt pretty bad when his front tire blew from one coming down there. I see lots of CSP radaring cyclist coming down deer creek road. I have never seen them patrol the upper sections (south deer, pleasant park, turkey cr,etc) where the tacks/tacks have been.

That is one of the main reasons I want to add to the critical mass/congestion by doing the Deer Creek Challenge this year. Now, if I can find a gear .....and my climbing legs. 

Pros are worried also. Nothing like Colorado ******** reaching a nation wide audience :mad2:

Pro cyclists worried about sabotage in Colorado : OutThereColorado.com


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

> I hear some guy got hurt pretty bad when his front tire blew from one coming down there.


Yeah the thing is we really don't know how many injuries have been caused by this. My buddy blew his front tire recently on a descent was it bad luck or tacks? Thankfully he didn't crash but others aren't so lucky. There is a small part of me that would like to see an incident during the PCC becuse of this. No serious injuries obviously but maybe some national attention would force local authorities to track these idiots down.


----------



## tigerwah (May 27, 2007)

Tacks on bike path - 5 p.m. - YouTube


NBC-0519-2010 - YouTube


A few vids about tacks & cyclists.


----------



## trentpaulk (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a real shame.


----------

